# Divorce :)



## NucleusKore (Nov 17, 2008)

Source: *www.ciol.com//Global-News/News-Rep...e-divorce-over-virtual-affair/171108112716/0/

A British woman is divorcing her husband after discovering his online alter-ego was having an affair with a virtual woman in the fantasy world of Second Life, media reported on Friday............

Read On...........


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

She is acting Like what is shown in *Mallu Movies* 

No Offense meant


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah. I read it in Mumbai Mirror yesterday. Really creepy , yet mildly LOLing


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

I had read this in newspaper. 

Idiotic ways to gain fame.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 18, 2008)

lol 

maybe she didn't have a better reason to get rid of her husband


----------



## wiliamsshek (Dec 25, 2008)

Can someone suggest me a good resource to get divorced?  I am on budget and cannot spend more.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

^^We run a divorce service, please send a cheque of $100 (pretty cheap considering whole life expenditure on wife) in advance.

Deposit in Swiss Bank Acct no: 2341 234455633

Thanks for your time, we will get back to you soon.

Wish you a very happy to be divorced life


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

^^^


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^We run a divorce service, please send a cheque of $100 (pretty cheap considering whole life expenditure on wife) in advance.
> 
> Deposit in Swiss Bank Acct no: 2341 234455633
> 
> ...


T, man, u r awesome.
I say, u go for advertising, u r sure gonna prosper like anything.
Who can tell u could be next Prahlad Kakkar*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/2.png


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## confused (Dec 25, 2008)

nice service..... how about one for breaking up with your girlfriend!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

^^yeah thats the most awaited service which will start soon, infact this service has got featured in a movie before. But it was a tragic movie, end was so sad 

Still, worry not a Break-Up service for those who are too afraid or shy to say it direct to their lovers will come into existence soon.



rhitwick said:


> T, man, u r awesome.
> I say, u go for advertising, u r sure gonna prosper like anything.
> Who can tell u could be next Prahlad Kakkar*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/2.png


lol...thanks but I will I will lost myself there.

I would like to live like Harry Tuttle instead (win wink....watch Brazil *www.imdb.com/title/tt0088846/ ).


----------



## jamehs (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey wiliamsshek ,  [FONT=&quot] Do not worry. I think a right choice of an attorney will help you if you have the budget! I am not sarcastic but my friend lost his savings just to get divorced. There are many things to review before hiring an attorney. Like, look out for a friend or relative who have been divorced and ask for their recommendation. My friend got divorced but he was smart enough to seek the help of (Insert Site Name). Well if he can do it I think there is a possibility.[/FONT]



www. nobsdivorceadviceguide.com


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2008)

wiliamsshek said:


> Can someone suggest me a good resource to get divorced?  I am on budget and cannot spend more.


Example of N00B spamming.
Check the portion I bolded.


jamehs said:


> Hey wiliamsshek ,  [FONT=&quot] Do not worry. I think a right choice of an attorney will help you if you have the budget! I am not sarcastic but my friend lost his savings just to get divorced. There are many things to review before hiring an attorney. Like, look out for a friend or relative who have been divorced and ask for their recommendation. My friend got divorced but he was smart enough to seek the help of *(Insert Site Name)*. Well if he can do it I think there is a possibility.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> www. nobsdivorceadviceguide.com


To SPAM-ka format aisa hota hai kaya?
Some typical SPAMMING tools I guess


----------



## confused (Dec 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^yeah thats the most awaited service which will start soon, infact this service has got featured in a movie before. But it was a tragic movie, end was so sad


which movie?? i remember a simpsons episode in season 20 where homer provides such a service...



T159 said:


> Still, worry not a Break-Up service for those who are too afraid or shy to say it direct to their lovers will come into existence soon.


guess it will be afraid only, i mean who would be shy of their girlfriend??


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 26, 2008)

2 Spammers advertise kar rahe hai, baki bhi timepass kar rahe hai..


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL


----------

